# My Kindle 3 cover (violet purple) for just USD9.6 in HK!



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello all,

After I placed my order for K3 on Sat, I've been looking for the cover. I've been trying to convince myself USD34.99-USD59.99 is indeed the price range I gotta pay for the cover I want. I actually placed my order for the USD34.99 cover earlier today. Then I went to this local shop during lunch time and to my pleasant surprise, I found my cover which is only HK$75 (USD9.6)! It's not of top notch quality (cuz it isn't leather to begin with) but it exceeds my expectation for the money I pay for it.

I immediately asked Kindle specialist (do you know you can provide your # and in counting less than 10, they will call you?!) to cancel my order!

Below are a few pictures I found on the taobao.com (China e-bay equivalent) which gives you the idea of the cover I bought (compartment is the only difference). I think the pictures don't do the color of this little gem justice but I am just so glad to be able to save up more money for my e-books.   

Trading on taobao is quite a hassle for anyone who don't have a China credit/debit card like myself cuz many sellers don't accept int'l credit card. And the price is exclusive of the shipping charges. Thus I didn't bother to deal with them and was only happy to grab it and paid at the cashier. 

Similar material but the color of my cover is of more vibrant violet purple which I personally find more sophisticated


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your new cover and your K3!  Love the purple, and it's always nice to save some money.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

That cover is really nice and a great price! I am sure you will enjoy using it with your Kindle. Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

This case looks very much like the CaseCrown knockoff (??) that BundleMonster sells (out of Hawaii) on US eBay. That looks like the leather one, and they have a synthetic with a different/contrasting interior.

I bought the synthetic in blue for my husband to try a bookstyle cover for his K2i. The interior is gray and I put a gray skin on his Kindle. It looked (and felt) very nice, but he went back to the Mivizu Sleek easel-style case (which also has a gray interior).

BundleMonster's prices are (from memory) US$16 for the synthetic and $23 for the leather, so you did good!


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you for your warm welcoming. My K3 has been shipped and I will expect delivery on Oct 6. Can't wait!
I've already downloaded quite a few ebooks while waiting (patiently) for my new toy.  

Sorry a bit off topic here, what is the color of your K3? I order graphite and I can't wait to see if I should be concerned about the letter fading issue ...


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice cover Cindee and Welcome!  I love my graphite K3 and haven't had any problems with the lettering.


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey look what I've found on e-bay for you people who are not in HKG? It looks very much like the one I got yesterday.

It's only USD12.99 (the seller offers FREE shipping too! wow!), go get it if you have not already done so! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Amazon-Ebook-Kindle-3-Leather-Case-Cover-Jacket-Pink-/280569782850?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4153432242


----------



## khintul (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, that's a great deal. This looks to be the exact same cover I stumbled on at Amazon about a week ago, and bought. It was $16 with shipping, and was really ecstatic about that. I really love it. When I go back to the Amazon page where I got it, it's no longer available. 

The ebay listing is marvelous, and I just may wind up getting another color too. At 12.99 with free shipping, that's a heck of a deal!

I also notice they have bundles of case/skin for 17.99 w/free shipping too.


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

After two months and a few weeks addiction to Every Word, the (clay) keys q,w,a,s are starting to wear off. 

I called Kindle CS and I am going to get my white kindle as replacement next Tuesday (I am in HKG). Meanwhile, my friend got me the gorgeous red lighted cover, so I got new kindle (from graphite to white), and new cover (from violet to red) soon.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

It's beautiful and I love the color. You got a great deal.


----------



## violet123 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, Cindee.

Your Kindle's cover was nice, may i know where can get it in Hong Kong? I would like to get my kindle for the cover. Much thanks.

Cheer


----------

